# Do you have SiliconDust HDHomeRun?



## michaelrmgreen (Apr 28, 2009)

For years now I've been frustrated in my wish to use FBSD as a PVR. 

I tried MythTV on Ubuntu but gave up because i couldn't get it going. Even the guy giving advice didn't have it going - lol.

Eventually I just bought a purpose made PVR and forgot about he whole idea... until today:

http://www.reghardware.co.uk/2009/04/28/review_network_tv_tuner_silicondust_hdhomerun/
http://www.silicondust.com/products/hdhomerun_dvbt


I haven't got one and it isn't clear how the UK version works, but I suppose the interface it presents to the world is the same as the US version.

So (finally!) the question is 'Got one? - can you use it with FBSD?'


----------



## SirDice (Apr 28, 2009)

> So the hardware's ugly and the software's a bit of a dog's breakfast, especially on the Mac and Linux side.



Doesn't sound to hopeful.. 

On a similar note, there are drivers for the Hauppauge PVR-150/250/350 and 500 in the ports tree. 

I used to have an old bt848 based tv card that worked really well on fbsd. At least I was able to watch TV, never tried to record it though.


----------



## michaelrmgreen (Apr 28, 2009)

>On a similar note, there are drivers for the Hauppauge >PVR-150/250/350 and 500 in the ports tree.

Those are analogue tuners. I'm looking for dvb-t tuners. Hauppauge generally call them 'Nova' or 'HVR' the for combined tuners.

I believe there's no support for dvb-t in FBSD (apart from some experimental support for one version of the Freecom stick).


----------



## michaelrmgreen (May 7, 2009)

*Well someone has one...*

... http://www.silicondust.com/forum/vi...ys=0&postorder=asc&highlight=freebsd&start=15


----------

